# Company Slogans



## MACEXCAVATING

This is in reference to the stone slinger thread. I read in there "We shoot our load further." I thought It would be fun to post catchy co. slogans we have seen. 

Once I leased a skid steer to a pier drilling company. Their slogan "Your hole is our goal."

Trash Co. "100% guarantee, or double your trash back!"

Window Blind Co. "There is a blind man driving this truck."

Don' forget "Playing in the dirt brother!":thumbsup:

Later


----------



## denick

Our shirts say "We Do The Dirty Work"


----------



## Williams Ex Co

Back of my truck says "Williams Excavation We dig what you're sayin' "


----------



## john1066

the back of our shirts say "A DOWN TO EARTH COMPANY"


----------



## skyhook

Concrete truck has "Get a Load of This" :thumbsup:


----------



## rservices

_*Restaurant Services*_ Handyman for the service Industry


----------



## Poolman

Saw a coouple different honey wagons with catchy slogans:
"It may be sh*t to you but it's our bread & butter."
This was on a yellow truck: "stool bus."


----------



## rino1494

I saw a septic pumping truck that said, "We haul milk on Sundays".


----------



## Tom Struble

mine should be''We make every job a project''


----------



## BirmanBuilders

Mine is my t-shirt, but I told an excavator friend to try "I dig your hole!"


----------



## ctkiteboarding

since we started as a lawn and landscape co. that does tree and ex. work our slogan says " Our Business is Growing" 2009 will be our 30th year serving fairfield county:thumbsup:


----------



## smadax

rino1494 said:


> I saw a septic pumping truck that said, "We haul milk on Sundays".


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MIT

Professional pipelayers


----------



## Blas

Our Shirts and jackets say "It is what it is" because we here it so often from job superintendents lol. I saw a truck on the way home from Kansas yesterday that said "Our Goal Is Your Hole".:thumbup:


----------



## guyinthesky

Scaffold Company in Victoria 

Great West Scaffold - Erection Specialists


----------



## john1066

Iron workers in RI 
Were #1 In Erections


----------



## Williams Ex Co

Here's a pic of the back of the service truck....


----------



## stonelayer

our slogan for stone creations- Let us rock your world!


----------



## loneframer

Fit-n-finish construction inc.




"quality is measured by fit-n-finish"


----------



## concretemasonry

From the Virginia Beach area on a truck for a septic tank pumper -

"If it don't go down, call Brown"


----------



## rino1494

I saw a container truck for a local scrap yard. It said "Our business is always picking up"


----------



## wyoming 1

Our conc. supplier's trucks say " it gets hard really hard" 
A septic company here for a while had on there trucks "we haul american made product"


----------



## Trencher

My business is Fulcrum Services and my slogan is

"We provide a pivotal service"


It is amazing a lot of people do not know what a fulcrum is...


----------



## mnjconstruction

Local septic/plumbing company in northern maine........OUR BUISNESS IS GOING DOWN THE ****TER


----------



## Warren

Plumbing company in town: A straight flush beats a full house. Also a kid I used to work with said a good name for a drywall co would be Well Hung Drywall


----------



## rino1494

A local sheetrocker called us to do some landscaping at his new house. On the side of his truck says "I screw for a living" In place of the word screw was a picture of a screw.


----------



## shanekw1

I saw a drywall co once that called themselves "Screwed up drywall":blink:


----------



## HD3

Our shirts say " Do it in concrete its hard longer"


----------



## Mellison

We do it nice because we do it twice.


----------

